# Breeding bettas how many fry?



## hippo (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi, just asking a question abour breeding bettas. If I was to breed them how many fish would I get out of it???

And how do you know when they are ready to breed? Summer season??

:wink:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

You can get anyplace from 10-500 , but around 100 is pretty common. There is no season to breed Bettas. You need to feed a health pair very well for a few weeks to condition them to breed.


RC


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

if it is your first spawn, the number most likely is 0. usually mess up the first time, so don't have so much hope in your first spawn.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't count on that! My 1st spawn were veils, and I ended up with about 150 fish ... was lucky the lfs took them in or I'd been SOL. You can only give so many away. 

Not only were the veils much more eager to get at it, they are also hardier then show fish, so getting a good sized spawn w/a high survival rate is easy. Therefore, be prepared.


----------

